# Word for the day  untoward



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2015)

untoward

[uhn-tawrd, -tohrd] 


adjective

1.unfavorable or unfortunate:
Untoward circumstances forced him into bankruptcy.

2. improper:
untoward social behavior.


Due to the presence of the negative prefix *un-, the adjective untoward sounds like it should mean the opposite of toward—that is, away. But in modern usage, the adjective means (1) not favorable, (2) troublesome, (3) hard to guide or control, and (4) improper. The word comes from a mostly archaic sense of toward—namely, propitious or favorable. While this use of toward has fallen out of the language, its antonym, untoward, remains.


Although British and Australian English favor towards instead of toward, this does not carry over to the adjective untoward. Untowards is extremely rare.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 18, 2015)

I didn't realise it had changed it's meaning....thanks for that.
i learn something new every day...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 18, 2015)

Good word, I use it occasionally.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 18, 2015)

It is rare to me too Josiah !!! lol lol lol lol   I am  fired! lol lol lol


----------



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Levi's mom when are you going to accept my offer and suggest a word for the day?


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 19, 2015)

When I can think of  one that stands up to yours lol


----------

